#  1 8

## Samou4ka

1  8.    75.1  80,     ,   80 " "    ,    ?

----------

,    "  ",  ,       (    )

----------


## Andy_samara

80.09  80.

----------


## Samou4ka

,    :Smilie:

----------


## Samou4ka

80.09, , !  :yes:

----------


## _83

75.1,   "         "

----------


## Sinit

> 1  8.    75.1  80,     ,   80 " "    ,    ?





> 75.1,   "         "




 75.1  80       .
     50 75.       .   .   .

----------

5000 ( )     ?  .    .

----------


## zhenya17

> 5000 ( )     ?  .    .


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=431220

----------


## -

> 75.1  80       .
>      50 75.       .   .   .


!

, ,  50 75   ,              ?

           - ?

----------

> - ?


 . ..    ,        .

----------


## -

> . ..    ,        .


,        1?

            ,   ?

----------


## -

,   50%.    2  16  N 14-.


       .

    , ..    .

    50 75         ?

----------

75.01 -80.09     
50 - 75.01 -  -

----------

,       -  ,   50% .
  ,     ,       .

----------


## -

> ,       -  ,   50% .
>   ,     ,       .


       ?
       ?

  ,             50%   ,     . ?

----------

,       .         .
        ,    , .        , ..

----------


## -

> ,       .         .
>         ,    , .        , ..


 , !

----------


## grinhof

> 75.01 -80.09     
> 50 - 75.01 -  -


! , ,        ? ,      ? 
(  ,    /  , 1 8  -     75.01,         75.01. - 80.09,    -  )

----------



----------

> 


!

----------

!

    /           .
        1 8.2  .

----------

> !
> 
>     /           .
>         1 8.2  .


75.1   80.09 -  . ( )
50  75.1 -      ()
51  50 -       / ()
-, )

----------


## 1336

!  .     1 8.   

75.1 80.09 - 10 000 -  .  
50 75.1 -     - 10000
51 50 -     - 10000


 51  75.1 -    - 10000

  -         .      10000      10000. , ??     .        1 7.7.    .      ,         1000 . , .

----------

> 51 50 -     - 10000
> 
> 
>  51  75.1 -    - 10000
> 
>  , .


  .
  51  75.1  .        .

----------


## 1336

, .   .     ,    1  7.7.   .       .   -

----------


## nshtw

.
  .
    2011 
20          \        .
    1 8.2    
       75.01  000  (   )

    50 75.1 -     
 51 50 -       / ()
           51  75.1 -    

 ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


 :yes: 

  .

----------


## nshtw

.

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


 19-21

----------


## nshtw

.
         ?
       ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ?


   ""  .




> ?


     :


> 75.01  000


 ?

----------


## nshtw

.    .
        .75.01  000

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .75.01  000


1.       "  ".

2.     000 -     .

3.             .    .

----------


## nshtw

75 ?

----------


## ILD17

> 75 ?


     (    ). 
 000                  .

----------


## nshtw

> (    ). 
>  000                  .


 !        )))
       ,      ,    ????
  -    )))

----------


## ILD17

> ,      ,    ????


.

----------


## ILD17

> ,      ,    ????


.

----------


## nshtw

> .


 .
          ,       -  
      -  )))

----------

*ZloiBuhgalter*, , ,   -     "  ", " "  .. 
        -  .     ,  ,     -  -   ,    ? , .

----------


## strelka198

.          ,         ,      .      ,    ,          ,   .   ?       /        ,    .
 .

----------

*strelka198*,    /   ?

----------


## strelka198

> *strelka198*,    /   ?


,     ,   ?

----------

.    ,  ,       ,       /

----------

> .          ,         ,      .      ,    ,          ,   .   ?       /        ,    .
>  .


         ?        ))))   (   )  75.01 : (...)  80.01 : (...)      / ()   :  (...)  .  75.01  : (...)        .  .

----------

> ,       .         .
>         ,    , .        , ..


      ???      ?   ,  ,      ....(((

----------


## strelka198

> ???      ?   ,  ,      ....(((


               -  ..
      -  3 ,    :, , ,   .
         ..

----------


## strelka198

> ?        ))))   (   )  75.01 : (...)  80.01 : (...)      / ()   :  (...)  .  75.01  : (...)        .  .


    :
1.      51/75.01 - ... 
2.    75.01/80.09   
.

----------

> -  ..
>       -  3 ,    :, , ,   .
>          ..


      .   ,

----------


## strelka198

> .   ,


 ,      ,   .

----------

,     .

----------

> :
> 1.      51/75.01 - ... 
> 2.    75.01/80.09   
> .


 ,))))

----------

> 75.1   80.09 -  . ( )
> 50  75.1 -      ()
> 51  50 -       / ()
> -, )


, .   "-"     .
 "    ",      ,    .
  ?

----------

.     .

----------

> .     .


  :Smilie: 
    : 
  ,     .   ?
     "   " ?   ?

----------

-    :Smilie: 

    """.

----------

> -   
> 
>     """.


.    :Smilie:

----------


## __

.
 ,          18.3
75.1 80.09 - 10 000 -  . 
50 75.1 -     - 10000
51 50 -     - 10000
     ( )   10000 
      ,
         51 (51  75)?

----------

*__*,      

   51-50  .

----------


## *##*

[QUOTE=1336;53686282] !  .     1 8.   

75.1 80.09 - 10 000 -  .  
50 75.1 -     - 10000
51 50 -     - 10000




 , ,            ?!

----------

:     6% 10.2013,     02.2014.  ?       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

= 0,    .

----------


## Liana_sh

! , .            10000  ( -  ),       ,       .    .   .  10000         .     1 (   . ?), .. 
1)  75.1  80.09 -   10 000
2)  51  75.01 -     .
?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

:yes:

----------

> 1  8.    75.1  80,     ,   80 " "    ,    ?


      ....          80......

----------

!  ,        ( ),    50 75; 51 50 .      75 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ?




> 75


 ?

----------

> ?
> 
> 
>  ?


  ,    ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

-         . ?

      ,  .

----------

> -         . ?
> 
>       ,  .


 .       .    ,       /  ,          ?!   ...  -   .    ,     /?!

----------

> .       .    ,       /  ,          ?!   ...  -   .    ,     /?!


         /

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  ,   .         .   ?




> 


  , ,   ,  ,  .

----------

> ,  ,   .         .   ?
> 
> 
>   , ,   ,  ,  .


!

----------


## bagdan4ik

!
       ,        .  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 ,       .

----------


## bagdan4ik

!

----------


## steelservis

> 1)  75.1  80.09 -   10 000
> 2)  51  75.01 -     .
> ?



  ,            5513         = 10000.
 ? ...

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

1.      (75.01  80.09)   ?
2.  ?           ,       .
3.    "  "  ""  - 00:00:00

----------


## steelservis

:
1: 8.3 (8.3.5.1482)  ,  3.0 (3.0.38.54) 
   ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

1)



> 


2)



> ?


 :yes:

----------


## steelservis

(75.01  80.09)      -  ( , ,  -     .)

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -


 -.

----------


## steelservis

-  -

----------

> 


       75

----------


## steelservis

-     :Frown:

----------

> -


 ?   75.01        0?

----------


## steelservis

,   .

----------

> ,            5513         = 10000.


         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

(  84)    " "?     .

----------


## steelservis

,     2500 -

----------


## steelservis

- ...,        .

----------

*steelservis*,                ?          ?         ?

----------


## steelservis

> *steelservis*,                ?          ?


  :Smilie: ,     ,  5  ,

----------

> 5  ,


 ..    3.0   -       :Stick Out Tongue: .        ,      ,

----------


## steelservis

> ..    3.0   -      .        ,      ,


    ,          -         -   ?.

----------

*steelservis*,              ,   ..         0

----------


## steelservis

-     .
 !

----------

!   .   .    .    .           .          ,     .    . 2   50%.    .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Mashunya

**,          .

----------

16.11.2015.
15.03.2016   /  10100,  ,  ,  , .    10100 .         1.8.3.   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

100 .,         .    10100    ,        .

.   ,     .

----------

,  .     75.01/ 80.09.  10000.    .    /   10100.   ,  !       10100 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 -   ,   50.    .            ,      100 .   .




> 10100 .


    "".    -   ,   ,     .

----------


## TSS

. 
,          ,        ? /   .

----------

.
      1?

----------

